# Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C



## Elbhai (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte letztens ein nicht so angenehmes Erlebnis bei der Ausfahrt auf der Elbe...
Nach einer kurzen Pause vor Anker wollten wir wieder in Richtung Slippe und das Boot aus dem Wasser holen...
Doch als ich den Tohatsu (30PS 4stroke Bj 2002) starten wollte, ging erst mal gar nichts.... Mehrere weitere Startversuche blieben erfolglos. Nach einer viertel Stunde dann endlich war er wieder da. Auch wenn es nicht im Hauptstrom war, wird einem da mit Familie an Bord schon etwas anders.
Der Motor ist neuwertig und einwandfrei gewartet - habe nächste Woche einen Termin, um den Motor checken zu lassen. Erster Verdacht aufgrund meiner Schilderung: Motor bekommt nicht genug Sprit im Leerlauf, da er da nach dem geglücktem Start auch recht unruhig lief. Evtl. schlechten Sprit erwischt...
Ok, ab sofort wird das Zeug von der Tanke nicht mehr direkt getankt, sondern gefiltert...

Bereits vor dieser Geschichte hatte ich den Gedanken mir einen Zweitmotor anzuschaffen, da man auf der Elbe mit Paddel ja so oder so keine Chance hat...

Jetzt meine Frage: reicht ein 2,2 oder 2,5PS Motor  für das Boot (4,62m x 1,87m, mit Erstmotor ca 300kg)? Er sollte aufgrund des Eigengewichts so leicht wie möglich sein...

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*

kann ich dir leider nicht sagen ....
aber denke eigendlich ganz schön klein ... |kopfkrat
hast ja manchmal doch Strömung / Wind usw .... #c
wenn du dann damit auf der Ostsee rumjuckeln mußt ... |uhoh:
soooo viel schwerer is einer mit 5 PS ja auch nicht ....
ich würde aber gern lieber so einen wie deinen großen haben  wollen :m


----------



## basswalt (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*

ein guter elektromotor wäre eventuell auch eine alternative. ist auch zum vertikal angeln eine unentbehrliche hilfe.


----------



## Lotte (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*



			
				basswalt schrieb:
			
		

> ein guter elektromotor wäre eventuell auch eine alternative. ist auch zum vertikal angeln eine unentbehrliche hilfe.



moin-moin,

ist sicherlich richtig, aber dann bekommt er probleme mit dem gewicht!!! denn die batterie(n) muß er dann ja auch noch mitschleppen!!!

ich würde dir zu einem 5 ps angsmotor raten!!! sicher ist sicher!!! wenn mal schieeetwetter kommt und dein motor wieder zicken macht, haut der dich sicher heraus!!!

was man dabei aber nie vergessen darf ist folgendes: ein angstmotor hilft einem gar nicht, wenn er ebenfalls nicht anspringt!!! ich lass meinen immer mal wieder rattern und auch mal unter last fahren, damit ich mir im fall der fälle sicher sein kann, daß das biest auch kommt!!!


----------



## vaaberg (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*

|bla: #h #6 |kopfkrat 

Hallo,
unter 5 Ps würde ich es garnicht tun. Das ist die untere Grenze.
Ich denke auf der Elbe ist nicht nur Strömung sondern auch Wind. Ich habe einen Suzuki 70 Ps + 8 Ps Tohatsu als Reserve.
Der Tohatsu ist zwar schwer hat aber das absolut beste Drehmoment um meinen schweren 5 m Pott zu bewegen.

Was Dein Problem mit dem Tohatsu angeht empfehle ich dringend eine Kombination aus Filter und Wasserabscheider vorzuschalten - gibts in HH bei Niemeier.
Wenn Du Deinen Saft aus einer Markentanke hast, kannst Du davon ausgehen, das der sauber ist.

Vielmehr machen viele Bootsbesitzer ihre Tanks nicht voll, bevor sie das Boot *egal wie lange *abstellen. Die Temperaturschwank- 
ungen bewirken, das sich Schwitzwasser bildet und das bleibt natürlich aufgrund seines spez. Gewichts am Boden des Tank´s.
Nun ist die Ansaugleitung im Tank nie bis auf den Boden runter sondern ca. 1-1,5 cm überm Boden. `Bis dahin kann das Wasser stehen ohne Störungen zu verursachen. Aber dann.....
Wenn Du der Meinung bist nicht mehr an die Tanke zu fahren, die Kanistertankerei ist auch nicht sicher - schon garnicht mit den unseligen Blechkansistern. Ich muss in Norge meine Schüssel, die vor Anker in der Bucht liegt auch aus Kanistern betanken. Das mache ich aber nicht mit Filter únd Trichter, dann bekäme ich an manchen Tagen wenn´s schön bläst, nur einen Teil des teuren Saftes rein. 
Abhilfe: eine elektrische Auto-Benzinpumpe vom Schrottplatz für 20,- Euronen usw. Haut seit Jahren prima hin.
Wer das Bedürfnis auch hat kann mir ne PN schicken, um an Hinweise zur Montage zu kommen.


----------



## Elbhai (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten!

dann muss ich wohl mal nach einem 5 PS Motor ausschau halten - kann ja auch ein junger Gebrauchter sein...
Gibt es da im Netz auch gute Angebote?
E-Motor hatte ich auch gedacht. Wiegt ca 7kg und die Batterie könnte ich auch weiter vorne lagern, wenn er nicht benutzt wird, um das Gewicht besser zu verteilen. Aber mir wurde schon von mehreren davon abgeraten - soll zu wenig Leistung haben, um in der Strömung mithalten zu können...
Ist die Montage eines Zusatzspiegels eigentlich ein Problem?
Das mit dem Wasserabscheider / Filter ist glaub ich ne gute Idee! Wenn es wirklich ein Problem mit Wasser wäre, würde sich das auch wie beschrieben auswirken?

@HD4ever: ja, der Hauptmotor macht am Nordic auch richtig Spaß!! Sofern er läuft.... Hatte davor aber auch noch keine Probleme

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## oh-nemo (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*

Ein 5 PS Viertakter bewegen Dein Nordic dahin wo Du möchtest.Auch in der Elbe.
Ist im übrigen ein tolles Boot,das Terhi Nordic.
Dein 02er Tohatsu sollte aber normalerweise *Einwandfrei* laufen.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*



			
				Elbhai schrieb:
			
		

> @HD4ever: ja, der Hauptmotor macht am Nordic auch richtig Spaß!!




jaja ... glaub ich gern .... würde an meinem Boot aus gut aussehen ... |rolleyes


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*

Bitte denke dran: Wenn dir ein 2. Motor helfen soll, dann muß er einen eigenen Tank haben. Die meisten Versager bei Außenbordern liegen an der Elektrik oder am Sprit. Wenn du also sicher gehen willst, nimm einen kleinen Extratank für den Angstmotor..


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*

hätte ja statt der Orkney fast dieses gekauft .....


----------



## Elbhai (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*

Hallo nochmal,

so habe das Boot wieder abgeholt. Jedoch konnte der Händler auch keine 100&ige Diagnose stellen. Standgas etwas erhöht. Vergaser bzw Leerlaufdüsen waren nicht - wie ursprünglich vermutet - verstopft...
Merkürdig: Einen manuellen Choke hat der Tohatsu nicht - lediglich einen Hebel oben auf der Schaltbox, um die Drehzahl im Leerlauf zu erhöhen. Gemäß Anleitung soll man diesen Hebel beim Kaltstart erst nach dem Starten betätigen, und den Motor etwas laufen lassen - soweit ist das klar.
Aber wenn ich die Drehzahl jetzt vor dem Starten erhöhe - also den Hebel betätige und dann starte, springt er auch sofort im warmen Zustand an. Ohne diese Drehzahlerhöhung nicht.

Der Händler konnte das auch nicht wirklich begründen, meinte nur, dass es sein kann, dass das bei einigen Motoren so ist...
Evtl. kommt auch die extreme Hitze z.Zt dazu.
Komisch ist nur, als es noch nicht so warm draußen war, war ein Start auch bei warmen Motor ohne Drehzahlerhöhung möglich....

Was meint ihr dazu? ist das "normal"?

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Tiffy (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*

Moin Elbhai,

es könnte am automatischen Startventil liegen. Das sitzt bei dem Tohatsu am oberen Vergaser. Wenn da was nicht arbeitet oder verstopft ist kommt es zu dem von Dir beschriebenen Problem. Man kann das gut per Ohr prüfen. Falls es arbeitet macht es entweder schon bei Einschalten der Zündung oder aber beim Starten ein deutliches KLICK Geräusch. Falls es klickt würd ich es mal ausbauen und den Kanal auf Verunreinigungen prüfen.

Bei http://www.tohatsu.de/download/index.html gibt es eine Ersatzteiliste zum Download. Da hat man Explosionszeichnungen auf denen man schon ganz gut erkennen kann was wo hin gehört


----------



## raubangler (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*

Als Notmotor reicht ein Honda BF2 Langschaft voellig aus.
Ist klein und handlich und hat einen integrierten Tank.

Die Elbe ist schliesslich nicht die Nordsee!!


----------



## Hang Loose (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*



			
				raubangler schrieb:
			
		

> Als Notmotor reicht ein Honda BF2 Langschaft voellig aus.
> Ist klein und handlich und hat einen integrierten Tank.
> 
> Die Elbe ist schliesslich nicht die Nordsee!!


 

Moin, aber jetzt muß ich mich mal zu wort melden.
Weiß nicht ob und wann Du mal auf der elbe gefahren bist, aber ich tue das regelmäßig. Habe ein 5m Boot und mit AB ca 550Kg schwer. Die werden mit einem 2,3PS HOND definitiv nicht auf der Elbe bewegt.
Da ist ja schon 3,5-4 Meilen Strom. Mein Bruder hat den Motor an einem Beiboot (Schlauchboot) und der hat mit 2 Erwachsenen schon Probleme auf der Elbe.:c 

Unter 5PS sollte keiner das fahren. Soll ja zum Schleppen und zur SICHERHEIT sein.:q


----------



## raubangler (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*



			
				Hang Loose schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, aber jetzt muß ich mich mal zu wort melden.
> Weiß nicht ob und wann Du mal auf der elbe gefahren bist, aber ich tue das regelmäßig. Habe ein 5m Boot und mit AB ca 550Kg schwer. Die werden mit einem 2,3PS HOND definitiv nicht auf der Elbe bewegt.
> Da ist ja schon 3,5-4 Meilen Strom. Mein Bruder hat den Motor an einem Beiboot (Schlauchboot) und der hat mit 2 Erwachsenen schon Probleme auf der Elbe.:c
> 
> Unter 5PS sollte keiner das fahren. Soll ja zum Schleppen und zur SICHERHEIT sein.:q



Hallo,
als Kind war ich sogar ohne Motor auf der Elbe (mit Jolle und Kanu)....

Wir reden hier ueber einen *Not*motor fuer ein Boot, das 250kg leicher als Dein Boot ist.
Aber selbst kleinere Segelboote, die ca. 1000kg wiegen, haben diesen Honda als Flautenschieber dran.
Musst Dich mal in Wedel umschau'n.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*



			
				raubangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wir reden hier ueber einen *Not*motor fuer ein Boot, das 250kg leicher als Dein Boot ist.
> quote]
> 
> Moin raubangler,
> ...


----------



## Elbhai (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> raubangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raubangler (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*



			
				Elbhai schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es denn doch ein Benziner werden sollte, dann stehen für mich monentan der Suzuki 2,5 oder 4PS zur Auswahl. Das Gewicht von ich glaube 13kg spricht natürlich für den 2,5er...


 
Hallo,
noch eine kleine Anmerkung zum Honda BF2.
Das Ding hat eine Luftkühlung!!
Dadurch ist er so laut wie ein Zweitakter aber
1. fällt die Kühlung nicht aus - auch nach längerem Rumliegen nicht.
2. braucht er nach einem Einsatz im Salzwasser nicht gespült zu werden.

Ich bin da mehr als zufrieden mit.
Ob er dein Boot in der Elbe wuppt, koennen wir nach den Sommerferien ja mal testen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*

Gude!

Mein Händler macht Dir sicher nen guten Preis. :q

http://www.boatshop24.com/web/de/haendler_homepages/wassersport-moser/motorliste.htm


----------



## Elbhai (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*

@raubangler:

ok, das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an! Ja, wenn man das mal testen könnte, hat man zumindest mal ne Vorstellung, ob man mit dem Motor zurechtkommt - gutes Angebot!
Allerdings bräuchte ich bis dahin dann wohl den Zusatzspiegel...
Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*



			
				Elbhai schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dorschgreifer,
> 
> Dein Händler ist nicht zufällig der offizielle Terhi Vertreter in Itzehoe??
> Den habe ich diesbezüglich nämlich auch gefragt. Von einem Zweitmotor hat er mir recht eindeutig abgeraten. Allerdings auch (und nicht nur er) vom EMotor.
> ...


 
Moin Elbhai,

es ist der Vertreter in Itzehoe. Ich habe gerade im Frühjahr mit ihm über den E-Motor gesprochen. Er war dem positiv gestimmt, mit dem Einwand, dass man vorher testen muß, welcher E-Motor für das Boot erforderlich ist. Er selbst hat die Holzplatte bei meinem Bekannten an der Badeleiter montiert.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## abborre (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*

Halte den Zweitmotor für absoluten Heckmeck!!!!
Im Boot liegend, geht er schneller vor die Hunde,als man das Wort buchstabieren kann (Öl läuft immer an die falschen Stellen)
Am Heckspiegel bringt er son kleines Boot in Unwucht und zottelt auf dem Hilfsspiegel hin und her

1. Motorschaden kann passieren = Seenotfall = Telefon 110 oder Funk Kanal 16 kurze Meldung der Sachlage/Positionsangabe und Hilfe rollt an
2.  schlechten Sprit gibt es nicht!!!!! (verkaufe das Zeug)
wenn doch, würde jedes 2. Auto liegenbleiben
Probleme machen oft die Tanks = Hauptproblem Wasser jedweder Art (Kondens o. Regenwasser) oder die Entlüftung, vorheriges Filtern ist Humbug
Fahre seit 10 Jahren Honda und habe noch nie Ärger gehabt.
Gruß Abborre
3. Lieber mal Geld für ne ausführliche jährliche Wartung beim Fachmann ausgeben (Filterwechsel, Ölwechsel)


----------



## Urmeli (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Suche Ersatzmotor zum Terhi Nordic 6020C*

Hallo,

Habe ein crescent Argo von rund 5,20m mit einem 50 Ps 4 takt einspritzer Yamaha. Habe mir auch die Frage gestellt, ob ein hilfsmotor von 4-5 ps oder nicht. Sind zur Schlussfolgerung gekommen, dass wenn jeden tag auf dem Wasser ein Hilfsmotor ideal ist. wenn allerdings nur ab und zu unterwegs ist ein Hilfsmotor ( ~1000€) eher "unsinnig" und wird teuer im Unterhalt, da er trotzdem manchmal arbeiten muss , zur kontrolle und auch wartung und Inspektion müssen gemacht werden, ( mit oder ohne Arbeiten) wenn er denn zünden soll wenn er muss. Ich hab mich entschieden ein Funkgerät einzubauen ( ~350€) und wenn mal der Motor streikt, rufe ich über kanal 16 Hilfe herbei, die mich abschleppt oder wenn möglich repariert. Klappt auf Nordsee, Ostsee oder Binnengewässern.

Ist bis jetzt jedenfalls so sehr gut gelaufen. ( hatte allerings bis heute noch kein Motoraussetzer)

Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## raubangler (1. August 2006)

*Benutzername*

@alle, die glauben, keinen hilfsmotor zu brauchen:

das einsatzgebiet, ueber das wir hier reden, ist die elbe.
ein nicht unerheblicher teil dieses gewaessers nennt sich fahrwasser.
wenn hier der hauptmotor ausfaellt und kein ersatz vorhanden ist, braucht man kein funkgeraet, sondern ein paar schutzengel.


----------

